# smooth operator



## Nicolaco

How would you translate Operator as it is used in the well known Sade's song?
Come tradurreste la parola Opeator nell'accezione in cui è usata nella canzone di Sade?


----------



## M_07

Non era operator?
Smooth operator?
Lei dice:
No need to ask he's a smooth operator, smooth operator, smooth operator, smooth operator.


----------



## raffavita

Accattivante???
Non lo so.
In realtà, alla lettera è  "Ingratiatingly polite and agreeable."

Però "accattivante" mi suona.
Ciao.


----------



## GavinW

You're right in some contexts (eg chatting up somebody). But in the song there's also reference to the other sense, meaning a businessman quick to make a few bucks, with a stylish and slightly predatory use of business acumen (cf the line: coast to coast, LA to Chicago). While the song is obviously a love song, we cannot totally ignore the double meaning.

That said, I have no suggestions for the translation. :-(


----------



## rover22

Hi everyone,

I don't know how you would say it in Italian but the general sense of "smooth operator" is:

Good with the ladies 
or
Crafty/ wheeler and dealer
or
A cool customer


----------



## raffavita

"Accattivante" can have a double meaning.
Sounds like "smart" as well.
Someone who catches you, somehow.
Could it work, then?
Grazie mille.


----------



## GavinW

Hmm. Maybe. But if so, we have to find something which has the status of a noun, rather than an adjective.

And we always have to be careful with which of the several meaning(s) of "smart" we have in mind... Comunque, la pista forse non è malvagia...


----------



## raffavita

In gamba?
Che ci sa fare?
I can't find a noun to put with a noun such as "operator".
Qualche altra idea??
Rafs


----------



## M_07

Secondo il video lui e' uno che ci sa fare molto con le donne, piuttosto scaltro. Infatti e' un cliente in un locale che si diletta tra affari e donne, mentre Jade lo guarda gelosamente e canta queasta frase.


----------



## raffavita

Conturbante??
Rafs


----------



## alenaro

_Scaltro_, I'd say... I'm trying to find one single better adjective, but maybe it just does not exist..
I think we'd need a word which includes both _scaltro & __galante/__piacevole/rubacuori/affascinante_...


----------



## You little ripper!

OP translates a 'smooth person' with _mellifluo_ and a 'smooth operator' with  _un ammaliatore._ Would any of those work in Sade's song?


----------



## alenaro

Charles Costante said:


> OP translates a 'smooth person' with _mellifluo_ and a 'smooth operator' with  _un ammaliatore. _



There we finally are! I think everyone just kept thinking about the right translation for the single adjective, but that's an idiomatic expression...so _ammaliatore/rubacuori_ is enough!
Thanks


----------



## rubuk

Questo attore era il mio vero e autentico "Smooth Operator", e lo scrivo con le maiuscole... 
A beneficio di tutti gli americani che ricordano gli anni 50/60.
E  di tutti gli altri che possono leggersi i wiki e comprarsi il DVD

*Soldier in the Rain* (1963)
Sentimental military comedy revolves around two contemporary army buddies, Master Sergeant Maxwell Slaughter (Jackie Gleason), a smooth operator, who supply Sergeant Eustis Clay (Steve McQueen) idolizes and hopes will join him as a civilian in a private business enterprise. Clay endeavors to be a player in the military, just like Slaughter, but it seems as though Clay still has a lot to learn from his mentor. They are joined by Tuesday Weld as a shrill dizzy blond teenager named Bobby Jo Pepperdine and Tony Bill as bumbling Private First Class Jerry Meltzer, McQueen's screwball sidekick.

Certo non mellifluo, ammaliatore/galante/scaltro/affascinante... forse.

St.


----------



## GavinW

Uno che ci sa fare (nel mondo degli affari/con le donne).
Uno che si muove bene (in un determinato ambiente).

Just two suggestions to help the discussion along a bit. (Of course, a woman can be a smooth operator too, but the term is used less about women than men)


----------



## smoky

Mi viene in mente anche 'adulatore'... ciao


----------



## raffavita

I like Charles' "ammaliatore".

We also say "volpone" when referring to a wider context (business... etc)


----------



## Comanche

E se invece fosse semplicemente "gentile"?


----------



## byrne

Comanche said:


> E se invece fosse semplicemente "gentile"?


 
Gentile no, a spingere un _smooth operator_ c'è sempre un progetto finale di donne o d iaffare che sia!

Think eleganza e intrigo messo insieme, ecco l'aggetivo che cerchiamo!


----------



## Comanche

byrne said:


> Gentile no, a spingere un _smooth operator_ c'è sempre un progetto finale di donne o diaffare che siano!



Quindi potrebbe essere tradotto come "arrivista" / "speculatore" / "approfittatore"


----------



## Blackman

Anche _seduttore_ allora...


----------



## Comanche

Blackman said:


> Anche _seduttore_ allora...



Perchè no?


----------



## Comanche

Comanche said:


> Perchè no?



Non ricordo se l'hanno giià detto, ma potrebbe essere anche "scaltro" / "furbo". Tutto dipende dal contesto ovviamente


----------



## byrne

Comanche said:


> Quindi potrebbe essere tradotto come "arrivista" / "speculatore" / "approfittatore"


 
no, c'è dell'eleganza e dell'intrigo in un _smooth operator_ (James Bond, Gianni Letta)


p.s. correct my Italian please!


----------



## Comanche

byrne said:


> no, c'è dell'eleganza e dell'intrigo in un _smooth operator_ (James Bond, Gianni Letta)
> 
> 
> p.s. correct my Italian please!



Your italian is absolutely perfect!!!


----------



## Comanche

Comanche said:


> Your italian is absolutely perfect!!!



Credo che ci sia un termine adatto per definire uno smooth operator e cioè un "marpione". cioè uno che ci sa fare benissimo, che è scaltro e furbo quanto basta per raggiungere il suo scopo.


----------



## Blackman

_Marpione_ ha una sfumatura criminale, da imbroglione....

Un _dritto_ per intenderci, ma non è bello come altri termini...


----------



## byrne

Comanche said:


> Credo che ci sia un termine adatto per definire uno smooth operator e cioè un "marpione". cioè uno che ci sa fare benissimo, che è scaltro e furbo quanto basta per raggiungere il suo scopo.


 
Con _marpione_ manca l'elemente eleganza. James Bond non è un marpione, al meno non nell'imaginario britannico!

non so something like _"un persuasuore"_ elegante però!


----------



## Blackman

byrne said:


> Con _marpione_ manca l'elemente eleganza. James Bond non è un marpione, al meno non nell'imaginario britannico!
> 
> non so something like _"un persuasuore"_ elegante però!


 
Un _persuasore_ mi piace...si può aggiungere un'aggettivo.

_Un'elegante/sofisticato persuasore_?


----------



## byrne

Blackman said:


> Un _persuasore_ mi piace...si può aggiungere un'aggettivo.
> 
> _Un'elegante/sofisticato persuasore_?


 
a me piace (ma non sono italiana!) se rende l'dea di uno che sa muoversi, ci sa fare (elegantamente!)


----------



## Comanche

byrne said:


> a me piace (ma non sono italiana!) se rende l'dea di uno che sa muoversi, ci sa fare (elegantamente!)



Si, rende l'idea di uno che sa ottenere ciò che vuole nel persuadere le persone anche in maniera elegante.


----------



## Comanche

Blackman said:


> Un _persuasore_ mi piace...si può aggiungere un'aggettivo.
> 
> _Un'elegante/sofisticato persuasore_?



Comunque, il termine italiano usato correntemente è "persuasivo"

Es: E' un tipo molto persuasivo (non persuasore) 

Ciao a tutti


----------



## Blackman

Comanche said:


> Comunque, il termine italiano usato correntemente è "persuasivo"
> 
> Es: E' un tipo molto persuasivo (non persuasore)
> 
> Ciao a tutti


 
Certo, ma persuasivo è un aggettivo. Qui si cercava un nome.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Forse sarà un localismo, ma dalle mie parti uno così è un "filone".


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Forse è un localismo, ma dalle mie parti uno così è un "filone"


----------



## Blackman

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Forse è un localismo, ma dalle mie parti uno così è un "filone"


 
Anche dalle mie.


----------



## blur

cosa ne pensate di "abile calcolatore", nel senso di arrivista senza scrupoli?


----------



## USAinSicily

Io direi qualcosa come "_suadente._"


----------



## alicip

Che ne dite di: *casanova*?


----------



## london calling

alicip said:


> Che ne dite di: *casanova*?


Dipende dal contesto. _Smooth operator_ indica uno che ci sa fa con le donne, ma non solo: significa anche uno che sa il fatto suo nel mondo degli affari.


----------



## alicip

london calling said:


> Dipende dal contesto. _Smooth operator_ indica uno che ci sa fa con le donne, ma non solo: significa anche uno che sa il fatto suo nel mondo degli affari.


 Thanks. I know it also means a person who accomplishes tasks with efficiency and grace, especially one with verbal skills who is persuasive in interpersonal relationships, negotiation, etc. And I know it has another informal/slang meaning: smoothie.
I meant in the given context (Sade's song) can we translate it as "casanova"?
As far as I understood - even though I might be wrong - "smooth operator" has 3 meanings in English which I try to translate as follows:
1. a skillful businessman = un astuto imprenditore
2. a masterful seducer = casanova, dongiovanni
3. a person with an assured and ingratiating manner = una persona untuosa/viscida
Am I on the right track or on the wrong one?


----------



## london calling

Numbers 1. and 2. I agree with, but not with number 3., alicip. I mean, a _smooth operator_ has an assured manner (because he is very confident), but he wouldn't be ingratiating, in my opinion.


----------



## alicip

london calling said:


> Numbers 1. and 2. I agree with, but not with number 3., alicip. I mean, a _smooth operator_ has an assured manner (because he is very confident), but he wouldn't be ingratiating, in my opinion.


Thanks LC. 
The meaning (number 3.) was taken from here: 
http://www.thefreedictionary.com/smoothie 
https://www.vocabulary.com/dictionary/Smythe#word=smoothie
http://education.yahoo.com/reference/dictionary/entry/smoothie
http://education.yahoo.com/reference/dictionary/entry/ingratiating
If they are wrong, I am too.


----------



## london calling

I might take _smoothie_ to mean 'un viscido', but not _smooth operator_. They aren't synonyms, as far as I'm concerned. 

And I take exception to the those dictionary definitions which say "assured and ingratiating": they just don't go together, in my opinion.


----------



## LordSilver

I would advise a full explanation here: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=smooth operator
It's a difficult term to translate and it's used in both positive and negative sentences. I add "doppiogiochista" to the roundup of translations.


----------



## london calling

LordSilver said:


> I would advise a full explanation here: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=smooth operator
> It's a difficult word to translate and it's used in both positive and negative sentences.


_Urban Dictionary_ isn't one of the better sources around, but I agree with what you say (but I don't think anybody here has said that it's only used positively or negatively). And we also said that the translation depends on the context.


----------



## Blackman

In ritardo e dopo che questo thread mi ha tormentato per anni, aggiungerei un old fashioned _furbone di tre/quattro cotte. _


----------



## King Crimson

Sono d'accordo e, su questa falsariga, aggiungerei allora anche filone (anche se, come dice la Treccani, si tratta di un termine di uso principalmente settentrionale).


----------

